# Why are Walther Mag's so expensive?



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I like to have four or five mags for each of my pistol, but my primary carry, a Walther PPS, has only two. The reason? Well they cost so much more than any other mag I have ever bought. Is there a reason? Are there any good aftermarket alternatives? Thanks, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Magazines are either good or bad, not either cheap or expensive.
If good magazines for your pistol are sold at a high price, they are still cheaper than inexpensive magazines which don't work reliably.



Why are Walther magazines so costly? Maybe because they're made in Germany, where labor is very expensive; and maybe also because the US charges import duty on them.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

OuttaPhilly said:


> I like to have four or five mags for each of my pistol, but my primary carry, a Walther PPS, has only two. The reason? Well they cost so much more than any other mag I have ever bought. Is there a reason? Are there any good aftermarket alternatives? Thanks, and Happy New Year!


I absolutely detest having to recharge my magazines more than a few time during a range session. I also believe in rotating defensive magazines every three or four months. Therefore, I like to own a lot of extra magazines for every firearm I use a decent amount. I love Walther firearms but currently only own two. My PPQ 9mm may just be my favorite defensive handgun in my collection. I currently have only six magazines for it, one being an extended 17 round version while the others are 15 rnd.

All my current Walther magazines say *"Made in Italy"* on them somewhere. You may wish to check your PPS. I don't know if it does. What this means is the magazine is made by Mec-Gar, a respectable magazine company located in Italy. Many OEM magazines by several companies are made by Mec-Gar. Many militarizes also trust Mec-Gar as well do I. The problem is Mec-Gar has never offered third party magazines for any firearm where they make them OEM. Because Walther has so many various handguns which require different magazines even between two generations of the same pistol, I doubt if there would be another third party maker. So, you pretty much have to buy OEM Walther magazines which are usually Mec-Gar.

That all said, you need more than two for any defensive weapon, in my opinion, especially if it is not high capacity and if you want to do serious training and range work. So, you will have to bite the bullet, so to speak, and get another 2 to 4 magazines. I'd suggest to save money by shopping around. I've been buying Walther magazines for a little over $30 and up to $35 by shopping at Cheaper than Dirt. That's a fair bit of savings over Walther's asking price which for my mags have all been over $40, sometimes well over. They just about always arrive in two days to my door. I've not found anyone who on the average is less expensive, and I've looked.

Look carefully, because they sometimes show two listings for the same magazine at two prices. They told me on the phone this was because they get two shipments at different prices and mark them up the same percentage. For example, I currently see on sale a 6 round 9mm PPS flush based steel mag for $33.97 with free shipping. I also see a 6 round 40 cal. one for $44.47 without free shipping. There's a 9mm 8 round version for $35.53. I don't know which you want, but you can go and look.

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/category/parts-and-accessories/magazines.do?c=117713.119277&sku_instock_b=true&brand_name=Walther&pp=30&sortby=ourPicksAscend&cx=0


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I just bought 4 from Optics Planet for $29 each, the 7 rnd mags are $37.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Craigh said:


> I absolutely detest having to recharge my magazines more than a few time during a range session. I also believe in rotating defensive magazines every three or four months. Therefore, I like to own a lot of extra magazines for every firearm I use a decent amount. I love Walther firearms but currently only own two. My PPQ 9mm may just be my favorite defensive handgun in my collection. I currently have only six magazines for it, one being an extended 17 round version while the others are 15 rnd.
> 
> All my current Walther magazines say *"Made in Italy"* on them somewhere. You may wish to check your PPS. I don't know if it does. What this means is the magazine is made by Mec-Gar, a respectable magazine company located in Italy. Many OEM magazines by several companies are made by Mec-Gar. Many militarizes also trust Mec-Gar as well do I. The problem is Mec-Gar has never offered third party magazines for any firearm where they make them OEM. Because Walther has so many various handguns which require different magazines even between two generations of the same pistol, I doubt if there would be another third party maker. So, you pretty much have to buy OEM Walther magazines which are usually Mec-Gar.
> 
> ...


none of the mags are German made?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> none of the mags are German made?


My Walther PPQ mags are all made by Mec-Gar in Italy and say "Made in Italy" on them. I don't know about all Walthers. The PPS might be different. I trust Mec Gar and would buy them if they made after market for my PPQs.

My Reminton R1 enhanced came with a pair of Remington magazines. They don't say anything on them other than R1. I know they are Mec-Gar because I also have some of those and they are identical right down to Mec-Gar's patented follower. Maybe they import the parts and assemble them here so don't have to put that Made in Italy on them. I don't have a clue, but I know they are the same mags.

Edit: added the iPhone pics. Sorry kind of crappy pics made on the edge of my bed because this gun was in the nightstand. You can read it though.

Click to Enlarge


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

It's hard to read with these cruddy pics from the phone, but they all say Made in Italy including my one extended 17 round magazine. I don't like that extended. It just gives me 2 extra rounds and my hand totally fits all fingers on the standard 15 rnd mag. It's less concealable and more cumbersome. I had intended on ordering several, but I'm glad I only ordered one. I won't order more.

One has handloaded Gold Dot bullets and one has factory bonded Magtech JHP, I don't at all care for those Magtechs from Brazil and will not order anymore in any caliber. I hate they bought Sellier Bellot. I hope it doesn't ruin a great company. I've already heard some bad reports on S&B primers.

Click to enlarge:


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

You think Walther is expensive? Go price FN magazines!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Longhorn1986 said:


> You think Walther is expensive? Go price FN magazines!


Like FN, Walther magazines are high quality made from metal, not polymer. They have Teflon coatings and self lubricating followers to go with high quality springs. Take a look at HK as well. Quite expensive.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I know walther sold or consolidated their manufacturing. 
I think Sig also did something along that line. HK might be the only exclusive German made hand gun.

shoulda researched before posting. ,lol


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> I know walther sold or consolidated their manufacturing.
> I think Sig also did something along that line. HK might be the only exclusive German made hand gun.
> 
> shoulda researched before posting. ,lol


I don't think you're wrong at all. Having someone else build your magazines I don't think invalidates an all German made handgun. I think of magazines more like accessories. A couple of years ago, I read an article put out by Mec-Gar and their process. A handgun manufacturer can contact Mec Gar during the early processes of design. Mec-Gar will assign an engineering team to join with the gun company to make the magazine a part of the total process. It's why they are the largest OEM provider. They also provide military and LE world wide. Notice, if Mec-Gar makes the OEM magazine, they do not offer a magazine as a third party accessory. This didn't hold true for Remington's 1911 and others because Mec-Gar already was making 1911 magazines. For example, Mec-Gar does make PPK magazines because they didn't design them originally, but they don't for so many other Walthers where they were part of the design process. I don't think this in any way detracts from a gun designer. On the contrary, I think it's a good idea.

Caveat: I extrapolated the above based on company literature and so I can't personally vouch for its veracity.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

We learned about Walther mags in a hurry. The wife has a PPS M2 & a Creed. Between them & my FN 509 & FNX-45, we may need to take out a second mortgage to buy magazines!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Longhorn1986 said:


> We learned about Walther mags in a hurry. The wife has a PPS M2 & a Creed. Between them & my FN 509 & FNX-45, we may need to take out a second mortgage to buy magazines!!


LOL I don't think it's that bad for an all stainless steel quality made magazine which includes high tensile spring, anti friction coatings and high tolerances. $42 for my PPQ mags including the extended model. Most FN and HK mags go for around the same amount and I think 5 or 6 is pretty minimum to own. I've seen some expensive HK 30+ round 9mm mags which go over $150, but that's the exception.

If you want cheap range magazines and will not trust your life with them, buy Promag brand. That said, on the way to a match several years ago, I realized I'd forgotten to bring enough 1911 magazines. I was too far from home to go back so I pulled into a Bass Pro shop and all they had was Promag. I bought a couple and they've been flawless for range use ever since. Even though, I would still not use them for personal defense, but I do keep them when I've given away all my crappy 1911 mags. Fail two or three times and it's out of here. Neither of those Promags have failed even once.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

pic said:


> I know walther sold or consolidated their manufacturing.
> I think Sig also did something along that line. HK might be the only exclusive German made hand gun.
> 
> shoulda researched before posting. ,lol


Not sure this is correct, I know far a fact that the PPS, PPQ and PPK are manufactured by Walther maybe other models also but the cheaper guns are Umerex junk.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, if you pony up the cash for a Walther (I own one), then it does not bother me to do the same for their magazines. It's quality stuff, that I might have to bet my life on.


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Well, if you pony up the cash for a Walther (I own one), then it does not bother me to do the same for their magazines. It's quality stuff, that I might have to bet my life on.


Absolutely right. You get what you pay for. The mags are good stuff, I wouldn't
want to skimp on a cheapo even if I found one.
JMHO


----------

